# how to keep broccoli bright green



## nancy55 (Nov 13, 2011)

Me again, broccoli question, i steam it, never boil, always till barely fork tender, but again, after hour or so holding period while delivering food, it will darken and be too soft. Any solution? thanks again

nancy


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I've found that blanching and immediately chilling (ice water bath) keeps broccoli green.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

as Pete said the way to keep broccoli and stringbeans for that matter crisp and green is to steam or boil then shock with ice water to STOP the cooking process.  For that reason for drop offs/delivery orders I try to recommend a broccoli salad or a stringbean salad rather than a hot dish.  I do the same with fish items eg recommend room temperature grilled salmon so that it doesn't get funky.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

My solution to that has always been "NOT" to cover the pan while in transit. The plastic covering or Cambro can leave you with that result.

Depending on how far you're traveling, don't cover the broccoli.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

Chefross said:


> My solution to that has always been "NOT" to cover the pan while in transit. The plastic covering or Cambro can leave you with that result.
> 
> Depending on how far you're traveling, don't cover the broccoli.


so how do you keep it warm them?


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

You cannot hold brocolli or any green veg for very long, it will continue to cook and will discolour. As others have said blanch, shock and reheat a la minute is the best way.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Tigerwoman hit the nail on the head.....if you cannot finish green veg on site then salad or room temp preparation is what I'd offer.  Poor quality is just not worth doing. IMO


----------



## risolisto (Feb 29, 2012)

1. Simmer the broccoli in room temperature water with 2% of bicarbonate for 30 minutes.

2. Blanche it in boiling water with a tea spoon of calcium hydroxide added.

3. Wash it light brine with few drops of milk of magnesia (magnesium hydroxide)


----------



## antuco (Feb 28, 2012)

I've found that blanching and immediately chilling (ice water bath) keeps broccoli green.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

hi Antuco - if you read through the thread that's what most of us suggested (blanching and shocking - then serving at room temp or reheating on site just before serving) but the question from the OP (original poster) was how to keep it hot and green while delivering it to the client, which is virtually impossible.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Not over cooking///  shock in ice  /// add sodium bicarbonate to water,


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

chefedb It has been noted that adding baking soda to the blanching water has been found to have an adverse effect on the vitamins and minerals in the vegetable rendering them useless.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

He only asked me how to keep the color not the vitamin  c content.


----------

